# Parasites without a host



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

How long do parasites last in the viv without a host?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've recently heard up to 6 months or more.


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

jubjub47 said:


> or more.


 You can really enphase or more. If we speak in generalities, the last stage of a parasite is to enter a host and reproduce then most parasites have a cyst and or a larval form that can remain alive for sufficient time to find a new host. Therefor some would last years. If you are to err on the side of caution anything that cannot be sufficiently disinfected should be destroyed especially if you have the case where a vivarium contained a known parasite. Robert


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

just asked my vet about this less than 2 hr ago about hookworm liveing on a dry surface area.

and the fist number she threw out was 6 months or more as well. Now she is no frog parasite expert, but she seemed to know more than enough about 
nematoad type parasites and bad protozoans and whatnot. 

so take it for what you will


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

That question just popped into my head on the way home from work today. I figured in order to be a successful parasite you'd have to last a pretty long time without a host. I was just wondering if anyone could give me a number. Thanks for the answers.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Indefinetly for some parasites as long as conditions are okay. For example, Rhabdias nematodes have both freeliving and parasitic lifecycles. So if an infected frog passes eggs from Rhabdias, it will hatch out into freeliving and infectious larva. If the infectious larva do not find a host they will die while the free living larva develop into freeliving adults. The free living adults produce both freeliving larva as well as infectious larva... 

Also some coccidians have spores which are very resistant and can stay around for a long time. 

Ed


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks for that ed.


----------

